# Prog zum WMV Dateien schneiden?



## Powerleffe (16. März 2004)

Mit was für einem Programm kann man wmv Video Dateien schneiden? Mit virtual dub funktioniert es leider nicht oder muss man da einen spezielen codec installieren? Abspielen kann ich die Videos.

THX an alle die mir helfen können.


----------



## Chrisu (16. März 2004)

Moinsen,

ich habe es zwar nicht ausprobiert, aber da WMV ein Windows Media Format ist, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man das auch mit dem Microsoft Movie Maker bearbeiten kann. Wie gesagt, ich habs nicht getestet, aber ich hoffe es hilft dir trotzdem.

So long,
Chrisu


----------



## Powerleffe (17. März 2004)

Der Movie Maker ist doch bei XP dabei oder? Leider habe ich nur Win 2000. Kann man den dafür auch bekommen?


----------



## Chrisu (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab gerade mal bei MS nachgeschaut und auch gleich einen Downloadlink für den Movie Maker 2 gefunden. Leider steht dort aber auch geschrieben, dass er nur unter WinXP funktioniert.
Bei meiner Suche im Internet bin ich gerade auf ettliche Programme gestoßen die das gleich können sollen. Das wären zum Beispiel Vegas Video, tmpgenc, EO Video (Angaben ohne Gewähr)

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir.
So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------

